# Fur loss on ears



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 10, 2012)

So I feel like I recently saw a thread about this in here and then holding Ripley today, I was like WOW! His ears are seriously missing fur. I went back and in march he was missing very little. I had noticed his ears used to be much darker but didn't think of the fact that that was because there's way less actual fur. I guess I just assumed the fur had lightend. Now I realize there's alot less. 

What do you think? Ideas? Thoughts?

This is from March:






June:






Just a week ago-4th of July. 










I'll see if I can get a better one or two of his ears tonight, clearer, better side view etc.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 10, 2012)

It doesn't look like mange. And if it's been that gradual it doesn't sound like mites either. I wonder if it could just be the heat & ear shedding.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 10, 2012)

LakeCondo-I was thinking that possibly too-for at least the last week that was over 100 degrees, we were able to have him indoors, but overall, its still been pretty warm out.

Here's a better picture:


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 11, 2012)

It DOES look a bit strange, but I don't know. I think maybe I'd try some ointment on one ear & see if that helped, then do the other ear if it did.


----------



## wendymac (Jul 11, 2012)

Do you see any new hair growth coming in? Did he just recently molt? I haven't seen that before, either...hopefully it's just a weird molting thing.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 11, 2012)

He's never had a heavy/full molt that's I've seen (unless i somehow missed it?!) There's maybe a bit of very thin hair growning in or that was already there. I don't know what would cause this-doesn't look like ringworm though, right? That's usually more of a circular/ring shape of hairloss, right?


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 11, 2012)

*Bunnylova4eva wrote: *


> He's never had a heavy/full molt that's I've seen (unless i somehow missed it?!) There's maybe a bit of very thin hair growning in or that was already there. I don't know what would cause this-doesn't look like ringworm though, right? That's usually more of a circular/ring shape of hairloss, right?



You can't miss a heavy molt. I'd like to miss them, but somebody has got to deal with them, lol.

It doesn't look like ringworm, as far as I know. It likes damp places on the body. About 10 years ago I got ringworm that I think came from handling gardening soil. It was in the armpit & try as I could to prevent it, it went to the other armpit as well. Anyway, under the arm it was a perfect circle that got bigger & was reddest round the edges. BTW, I got rid of it with a jock-itch spray with talcum powder along with the med, but I wouldn't recommend that for anybunny with ringworm.


----------



## Erren (Jul 18, 2012)

my rabbit's get crazy itchy ears - he may have scratched it out with his back feet? I moisturise Lex's ears - I took him to vet, there was nothing wrong, but he'd go nuts for having his ers rubbed and always seemed to be at them. I just use my moisturiser. It's animal friendly so what the hey, and he's less itchy now. Might just need some temporary attention x


----------

